# Chi sono i Giocatori che hanno fatto più Assist in Carriera?



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2013)

Non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte una classifica...ho trovato giusto Ronaldinho con 160 assist
ma di Totti, Del Piero, Beckham, Maradona manco l'ombra...


----------



## Stex (12 Giugno 2013)

rui costa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> rui costa



?? quanti ne ha fatti?


----------

